# My New Probotix Nebula



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Getting my Nebula running was definitely an adventure ... kudos to Honest John & 4DThinker for helping me get there.

I have no regrets about my purchase, though, as you'll see, I believe the collateral & wiring instructions I received were poorly done. They were also exactly what I expected from this small business with great tech support (thank goodness!).

I've written blog articles about the process, which are linked here:

Buying A CNC: The Probotix Nebula

Installing The Probotix Nebula


Troubleshooting & Tips For Setting Up Your Probotix Nebula

And a bonus piece about where my small shop was at before I began this transformation:


That’s No Garage, That’s My Shop

Now, if I can just find the time to get cooking! I had a moment in the shop this week where the CNC was running, and I was working on another project ... it's tantalizingly close. I will get there.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats Henry . Looking forward to seeing Your future projects 

Just looked at your shop , wow that's busy looking. Great job on your site too . Liking your clamp storage racks at the top . 
I also noticed your pretty agile for an old guy :grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

So you're making dust now?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Congrats Henry . Looking forward to seeing Your future projects
> 
> Just looked at your shop , wow that's busy looking.


Reminds me of my shop except you have aisles to walk down, I have to roll something out of the way no matter which way I move. I like those clamp racks too.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> So you're making dust now?


YES! Not as much on the CNC, though ... I'm waiting to get my dust collection set up, so I've gone on to clear other projects I had set up to go while I was getting the CNC up. This week, I should finish about 75 pieces for the craft fairs, and I'll get the CNC going again.

First up: cutting out pig cutting boards (12) & bear cutting boards (3). I have a flag collar custom order - my first - to do. Then, it's on to trivets (10). All of those should be done for next week's big event, the Half Moon Bay Pumpkin Festival in San Francisco. Some may even be done for _this_ weekend's big event, the California Avocado Festival.

Yes, I have guacamole in my future.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

While you CAN use a CNC in tight spaces with limited access, the BEST situation (IMO) is to have easy access on at least 3 sides of one. The Nebula is wide enough that reaching the whole table from one side is a stretch. 

I keep my Meteor in the center of the room it is in. I've set up the 3 small CNC we have in our university shop to have easy access on 3 sides. Of all these CNCs the Nebula begs for easy access to 4 sides. With access to the back edge you can park a tool chest beneath it without fouling the prime under-frame space near the front. 

4D


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

perhaps a typo? it should be "thats my garage, not my shop"? LOL

A lot of shops are like it, as long as you can find things there its fine


----------

